# Super glueing teats



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to make sure no kids dam raise this year. Tell me about the super glue process. How much, when, how do you get it off, everything you can think of.

Thanks in advance.

Jolene


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Uuummm.....I don't superglue, but I do teat tape.
The tape is about $2.00 from Wal-Mart and one roll will last me about a year. It's 3M paper tape, found in the pharmacy dept. 

It's activated by the heat of your hand. I take off enough to go from one side of the teat, underneath, back up the other side. I do this side to side and front to rear. Then wrap one strip around the top of teat and include the tape ends. Grab the whole teat in my hand and hold for a couple minutes and it's sealed.

I just HATE to see duct tape used on a does teats. Stick some on your skin and wait 24 hrs. to pull it off! OUCH! The paper tape comes off easy without skin irritation.
Hope this helps,
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had more teat tape removed by does right before kidding, i think they do it during labor. Moved to super glue when I glued a slash in an udder. When she is near her due date, I put a tiny amount inside the edge of the orifice, and pinched the teat shut. Yes it takes some picking to open it back up, but back when we were dealing with CAE it was worth that picking! Use superglue on does we didn't have dependable breeding dates on, and lutelyse of those who we did have breeding dates on, we lost very few kid crops (I would not sell anything that was born without me there). Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

OH...super glueing teats...I know ALOT about this from showing dairy cattle...if she does not have a perfect teat placement...the wonders you can do with super glue and fishing line. But that is WHOLE different topic.

THe best way to do is what Vicki said...now to get it off. Just use finger nail polish remover. Why women want to paint their nails and use that stuff afterwards is beyond me. Considering it will eat about anything it gets on. But, at we are done showing just dip the end of the teat in the polish remover and get a good paper towel and rub the end with it. It will slowly come off. Most of the time it takes about 3 times dipping it in the remover before you have all the glue off. That is all there is with removing it.

We just used the cheapest that we could find...no reason to go out and buy something that you use just for that purpose only.

ken


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Ken,

I was talking to a gentleman at the ADGA National show who was an AG Instructor, and he was sharing some of the "tricks" that are used. They way they twist and glue teats is quite an "art". He teaches these "tricks" to his AG Students, not to teach them to be dishonest but so they are aware when making purchases. 

Back to the nail polish remover... this won't damage the udder? Just curious....

Ken (the other Ken)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Idaho Ken,

You do not leave it on the teat that long. Just more like getting the glue wet, wait a few seconds, rub between finger tips....dipe back in the remover, wait a few seconds ect,ect,ect. You dont leave it on to soak or anything. Then its best to use an udder balm on it for a day afterwards, just of the fact that you have glued the teats and also you have filled the udder to the max in the show ring.

ken in michigan


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just love Ken in Michigan being on here.  Now I am not the only one who does things more commercially...which to me means more efficently. To others it means mean, it hurts them (ear stapleing) etc.

Ken do you singe udders? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey!

I'm all for doing things more efficiently and more cost effectively. But I do draw the line when it comes to stapling ears. :nooo Well, only because my method works great. If it didn't I might be singing a different tune. 

The Udder Singe! That thing is so cool but couldn't imagine using it on a goat. How would we get our beautiful arches using a torch? :rofl

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

can see it all now BURNT MILK flavor to my milk :help :rofl


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Don't ya' just love the "tricks of the trade" ?

Ok, fessing up...I have used Stop-A-Leak on a blasted doe that wouldn't udder up without dropping her milk..just cause I didn't have any superglue!! But, around here...the teat tape has worked and with lute, I don't miss births. 

I'm NOT EVEN trying to singe an udder!! I can do enough damage with a set of surgical clippers!

Now, I did just find out how to bring a dry cow back to milk and just so happens I may just have the last Estrodiol in the country!! Unless there's some SyncroMate-B in a bottom drawer in a dairy...I have the last of that, too.  COME ON FDA and _legalize_ shipping CIDRs!!

:rofl...I've sat and listen to Ken talk about showing cows...hhhmmm, makes you watch people at large shows to see who else knows these tricks! There's lots of things that "can" be done.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

OH...flaming udders that is EASY. I use it on goats and cattle all the time. All you are doing is buring the hair off of the udder floor and up the back the little ways. All you need is a propane torch. Turn up the gas and a little air...or might be the other way around. You want a blue flame with the flame very light (meaning big flame and little heat). Then just use your forearm or legs or anywhere you have hair to test it...just have it about 8 inches away from the hair and it should just curl right up. And smell like brunt hair, that is always the pleasant part of it. It should not burn the udder or teats at all...since you are using a cool flame. Do it about every 6 weeks and then you have no more hair in the milk. It is alot faster than clipping udders. I use to do about 750 cows in about 2 hours. Just lock then up in head gates and go right down the line.

Kaye knows that I have seen a little in my life time with showing cattle. If you think dairy goat people know tricks go to a big dairy cattle show. There is everything from water up the udders to fishing line sewn into the legs. Its just all what you think the cow is worth. This is not talking about all the hormones that they bring in from overseas either. That is a WHOLE different story


ken in MI


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Seems to me all those "tricks", I'm talking the kind where you are sewing up this or filling with water, etc. is just plain cheating. If your animal isn't up to par the way it is naturally then they shouldn't be trying to "make" it something it is not. JMHO Something else that always burned my butt too is when the kids were showing animals at the county fair and it was so plain to see that the parents were the ones that was actually in the competition, especially when the kid couldn't even hardly handle the animal in the ring. Not right... not fair. :nooo


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm with you! :yeahthat 

If a kid can't handle his animal, I'm supposed to believe he fed it, clipped it, and cared for it daily? The tricks only happen because "everyone does it" if no one did it, then it would be cheating. Unfortunately, there's no way to really stop it because even if you show your animal honestly, someone else will fill an udder with water and take home the champion. Sad, but true.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm guessing super glue (or, specifically the removal of super glue) would be pretty rough on the teats so you probably wouldn't use this for weaning or anything--just a one-time application??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

super glue in most cases is used just as requested in the orginal post 
To keep newborns form access to a possible CAE problem. Just in case you wouldn't be there when they dropped.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> not to teach them to be dishonest but so they are aware when making purchases.


This is why we brought up deceptive practices. If you're aware of them and know what to look for... you stay away from them.There are "tricks" in ANY SPECIES of animal that is shown...even chickens! 
:blush Boy, we sure hijacked this thread..SORRY, Jolene.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, there are those who think even the dyeing I do is unethical. To me it's part of fitting, like shading in that prefect rear udder  Vicki


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Sondra said:


> super glue in most cases is used just as requested in the orginal post
> To keep newborns form access to a possible CAE problem. Just in case you wouldn't be there when they dropped.


Sory for so many questions! Wouldn't that be a little dangerous if you missed the birth and the kids had nothing to eat and no colostrum right away??


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Kids can easily go two or more hours before getting colostrum if need be. So unless it was very cold, they should be fine even if you miss the birth. If you have an idea of when she is due, she should be checked every few hours anyway(more often when its nasty cold), so its unlikely to cause the kids any problems.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! on that super glue ! and 
Vicki, You.... Bad to thu bone !


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought of something this morning when I was milking. If you are worried about them getting CAE from a doe that has the genetics that you want. Why not just take the teat off of the doe? That way you know for sure that the kid can not nurse...nothing to grab on to. I take teats off all the time, when a doe/cow gets mastitis really bad and it just a brood animal. It does not hurt them, and saves the animal. This is a very common pratice in larger dairies where one quarter is super high SCC and the other are clean. When they freshen they will bag up but will not get infection in the udder since there is no where to get into the udder. I think that would be the ideal way if milk is not a concern and you want offspring from the animal

Ken in MI


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Ken, I double dog dare you to post that on HT 

I was going to have a really nice doe's udder removed, when she foundered during one of her high fever episodes with the mastitis. Never heard of the option of taking off teat. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am wondering if or why wouldn't the eye patch glue work even better than the super glue and be less harsh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Vicki,

Taking off teats is a VERY common pratice on large dairies. You can not put bad milk in the tank if there is no teat to be found. Just use an castration band, milk her out and put the bend at the base of the teat. DO NOT roll the band at all....place it with the tool where you want it at. Leave it on for about a week...then get a SHARP knife..and pull down on the teat and HACK it off. Now you will need to open it up in about week to get all the milk out of it, or just pull all water for 24 hours and dry her up. Give her some Penicillin G and call it good. I use to do it all the time at the 750 milking herd that I managed. Its not hard to do....just make sure it the right teat. So, I have heard <G>

Ken in MI


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki..... :rofl They'd be sickin' PETA on him!

They'd have to be an *outstanding* brood doe for me to cut a teat off! Other than that...they'd be butchered. It would tick me off not being able to get but 1/2 the production out of her. :really
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Leave it on for about a week...then get a SHARP knife..and pull down on the teat and HACK it off
......................

I think I finally understand the feeling men have and why when we talk about castration men sort of put their knees together  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I just love this forum :biggrin Where else can you be party to conversations like this. I am really fascinated by how others do things. 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Leave it on for about a week...then get a SHARP knife..and pull down on the teat and HACK it off
> ......................
> 
> I think I finally understand the feeling men have and why when we talk about castration men sort of put their knees together  Vicki


Love it 
Getting my DH to help with banding is a real chore


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

I think for now I stick with the tape. It has worked in the past and I hope it will in the future. 
I have not banded any male yet, they go in the freezer with their jeweleries


----------

